# test propionate color deep yellow?Do you think i received tren.



## sambaga (Sep 22, 2011)

Received muscle pharma test prop as a substitute for the for the dragon pharma that i had ordered in early july.The color of the test. prop. i just received is deep yellow. Used test. prop. many times and color has always been clear or colorless. I beleave i received tren. ace. because i held it up next to test.enth. which is light yellow ,and the muscle pharma vial was deep yellow.I ,M ALMOST 100% positive i received tren.ace, or just something that may be tainted.Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 22, 2011)

the color can be dependent on what oil was used, but any pic?


----------



## sambaga (Sep 22, 2011)

Just purchased digital camera ,but not sure which format to use to download picture of muscle pharma test prop.I think it,s j-peg or n-peg.I know a photo would have been a smart idea.I,LL HAVE IT ADDED TO THREAD AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.


----------



## tmoneytn (Sep 22, 2011)

I received my test prop as well and it was a light yellow which compared to other prop I have. Did your bottle come with a scratch off label that has a verification number to check on the tmp website?


----------



## bulldogz (Sep 22, 2011)

jpeg and if the camera has it, put it in VGA image quality...better to send them in emails and not as big to post in a thread...


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 22, 2011)

Can be brown yellow clear all depends on the oil.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 22, 2011)

I've gotten test E that was yellow twice, it all depends on what oil they use really


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 22, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> I've gotten test E that was yellow twice, it all depends on what oil they use really



I think you meant test P?


----------



## chucky1 (Sep 22, 2011)

I got mine too its fine bro, it depends on the oil.


----------



## sambaga (Sep 22, 2011)

Just looked on the (TMP) site to check verification code,and like tmoneytn refered to there is supposed to be a ten digit code under scratch off label.And the vial i received has no scratch off anything on it. Just the word batch number tp003 looked on the EK site and noticed they aren,t even carrying (TMP) ANYLONGER. I don,t know if i can trust this product.The vial label is missing scratchoff 10 digit code.What say you out there in forum land did i get hosed. Should i use this stuff.Iknow i,ll send ticket to Ek tomorow to see what they sent me.


----------



## tmoneytn (Sep 22, 2011)

Keep me posted sambaga on what u hear and I will do the same to.


----------



## sambaga (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the recomendation to go on the tmp site.I wouldn,t have caught on that i didn,t have a scratch off label that held the 10 digit ver. code.If yours has the scratch off with the digits you should be good to go.Me on the other hand may have a knockoff. Just the word batch #tp003. I,ll keep you posted thanks.DID YOU GET YOURS FROM (EK) OR ANOTHER SITE.


----------



## tmoneytn (Sep 22, 2011)

Yea Ek. I sent a ticket earlier so I should know something by tomorrow hopefully. Ek is good to go, I'm sure if there is a mistake it will be taken care of..


----------



## Ryan7 (May 16, 2013)

I had the same stuff and it was yellowish color, but now my stuff is brownish red and I don't know if it's good


----------

